
Anyone can track your mobile phone's location - jessaustin
http://algorithm.dk/posts/anyone-can-track-your-mobile-phone
======
signaler
One word: Nokia 3220

~~~
unmole
Did you read the article? It has nothing to do with the phone but the carrier
network.

